# Is that Diet??



## MedicPrincess (Jul 27, 2005)

17 y/o  5'8, 102 lb F in our ER today.  After 2L NS her vitals are still all whacked out so our DR orders some D5.

The nurse goes in and explains what she is hanging.

The pt looks at the nurse and says "How many calories are in that? I am on a diet."

 :lol:    :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 27, 2005)

HA! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:   

Let me guess, was she tachycardic and hypertensive??



Speaking of diet, I've been on one. All that percocet and leg elevation does nothing for a girl's figure  :angry:  SO I bought those Carmen Electra DVD's for a little extra cardio....AWESOME!!! Working out is actually fun now!


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2005)

Is that DVD the one with "exotic dancing workouts" ? Cuz if so, my girlfriend has that one and wow, I love that Dvd.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 27, 2005)

Now baby medic will want that one. He'll be looking for it on eBay.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 27, 2005)

Yup Ian it is. I got the whole set yesterday at the mall. I thought it was only one. But Jay previewed it with me last night, I just wanted to skip through it to see what it entailed, he stole the remote and damn near watched the whole thing. He asked me twice today when I was going to start it   

And Jon if you want it, it's a 4 DVD set, (5 programs) at @16.99 each. Most stores will order it for you but don't carry it on hand.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 27, 2005)

Tell her that it is Sugar free...


----------



## runindash05 (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds a bit like the 90 yo ladies who have to get their hair "just right" after calling 911 and headin to the hospital.  

"Now honestly ma'am, no one is going to care what you look like."

And she just insists.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 28, 2005)

I told the nurses they should tell her Yea..The D stands for Diet and the 5 stands for 5 calories.


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by runindash05_@Jul 28 2005, 09:07 AM
> * Sounds a bit like the 90 yo ladies who have to get their hair "just right" after calling 911 and headin to the hospital.
> 
> "Now honestly ma'am, no one is going to care what you look like."
> ...


 even better.... "I've got to get dressed up" "Let me get my jacket"

Ma'am.... I'm not taking you to dinner... you are going to the ED for chest pain....

I love it when nursing home CNA's say this about their patient WHEN I'M THERE (they called 30 minutes ago) and want me to wait while they change the patient from a gown into clothes... I calmly explain that the ED is only going to undo the work in 15 minutes, so just leave them in the gown, and I'll gover them up with a sheet/blanket or two....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 30 2005, 01:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 30 2005, 01:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-runindash05_@Jul 28 2005, 09:07 AM
> * Sounds a bit like the 90 yo ladies who have to get their hair "just right" after calling 911 and headin to the hospital.
> 
> "Now honestly ma'am, no one is going to care what you look like."
> ...


even better.... "I've got to get dressed up" "Let me get my jacket"

Ma'am.... I'm not taking you to dinner... you are going to the ED for chest pain....

I love it when nursing home CNA's say this about their patient WHEN I'M THERE (they called 30 minutes ago) and want me to wait while they change the patient from a gown into clothes... I calmly explain that the ED is only going to undo the work in 15 minutes, so just leave them in the gown, and I'll gover them up with a sheet/blanket or two.... [/b][/quote]
 Well, I certainly hope you don't pick up dates in Nursing Homes...


----------



## vtemti (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 30 2005, 02:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 30 2005, 02:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-runindash05_@Jul 28 2005, 09:07 AM
> * Sounds a bit like the 90 yo ladies who have to get their hair "just right" after calling 911 and headin to the hospital.
> 
> "Now honestly ma'am, no one is going to care what you look like."
> ...


even better.... "I've got to get dressed up" "Let me get my jacket"

Ma'am.... I'm not taking you to dinner... you are going to the ED for chest pain....

I love it when nursing home CNA's say this about their patient WHEN I'M THERE (they called 30 minutes ago) and want me to wait while they change the patient from a gown into clothes... I calmly explain that the ED is only going to undo the work in 15 minutes, so just leave them in the gown, and I'll gover them up with a sheet/blanket or two.... [/b][/quote]
 Probably worried they won't ever get their gown back. Pretty expensive ya know.


----------

